# Lisbon – one of Europe’s most beautiful capitals – confirms it!



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Lisbon have officially 600.000 inhabitants but the true city, the conurbation have 2 million people. The metro area have 3..
One of the most beautifuls capitals of Europe, the capital of Portugal (the country with more sun in Europe)
Photos of gutooo, marco bruno, fred mendonça and others authores..

*Lisbon GE*









*Augusta Street in Downtown*









*In Downtown*













































*in statue is Luis de Camões the major poet of Portugal*


















*a trolley*









*a cow of "cow parade" in Restauradores*


















*a true portuguese cow:lol:*


















*san jorge castle in the hill*


















*Comércio Square*









*a pormenor in square*









*other trolley*









*cathedral*









*near the castle *


















*Views in the castle*

















*town hall*

















*25th April Bridge (25th April 1974 finishes the dictatorship in Portugal. before called the name of dictator - Salazar Bridge)*



























*Aguas Livres Aqueduct*









*Lisbon View*




































*Liberty Avenue*









*Marques de Pombal*









*Belem Tower*









*Views in Belem Tower*


































*Stadium of Belenenses*









*Jerónimos Monastery*

















*in left: India Avenue / in right: Brasilia Avenue*









*Pattern of Discovers*


































*CCB (a cultural centre)*









*the famous pasteis de belem *


















*House of Republic President*









*Republic Assembly*









*Bars near Tagus River*









*Estádio da Luz (Satdium of Light) - Benfica*









*The mascot of the club*









*Colombo shopping center*









*Alvalade Stadium - Sporting CP*









*Gare do Oriente - Orient Railway Station*









*Vasco da Gama Shopping Center*









*one avenue*









*Ocidental Lisbon*









*Parque das Nações - Nations Park, the zone of Expo'98*
















































*Atlantic Pavilion in Parque das Nações - space to concerts, etc*









*Oceanarium in Parque das Nações*
























*Nemo?:lol:*


















*Vasco da Gama Bridge (a portuguese discover)* 









*Teleferic in Parque das Nações*









*a lisbon's suburbs*









*Cascais, a lisbon balnear suburb*


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

i don' t understand why people don't post your thread, i loved it, and Lisboa really is one of the most beautiful city of europe, i have not doubt about this.


----------



## SnowPower (Jun 9, 2005)

Wooww..I loved the pics..


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Lovely city!You should move the thread in the cityscapes section though


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Really Gorgeous!!

Lisbon is Fantastic!! :drool:


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

Amazing selection of pics ruben :drool: :applause: 

for more check out some pics of my own (most of them! and this thread keeps growing!)--->http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595041


ps: eléctrico não é trolley mas sim tram


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for comments!

Thanks lissa for correction!


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

Lisbon looks very picturesque and i love the vasco da gama bridge, though at times it looks a little too out of place, but it certainly gives Lisbon a modern looks aswell

:cheers:


----------



## Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll (Apr 5, 2008)

*me too*



futureproof said:


> Lisbon looks very picturesque and i love the vasco da gama bridge, though at times it looks a little too out of place, but it certainly gives Lisbon a modern looks aswell
> 
> :cheers:


yes I love that too. My favourite places are ones that are modern and old world combined. I love cultural history etc. and think it would be a shame if all the great 'old' cities and countries of the world lose their natural charm and beauty.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Photos of Gutovsky


----------



## crfamazonense (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I am in love with Portugal! It is so beautiful!! It reminds me of some of the cities that I have been to in Brazil. It has a little bit of Belém,Manaus,Rio and Salvador in it. You guys have pasteis in Portugal too? Are they similar to Brazilian Pasteis?


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

I love it! Thanks for sharing. I will visit Portugal in the summer! I can't wait!


----------

